# Why do some contractors insist on fixing things you don't want fixed and vise versa



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

I had some guys in yesterday that were recommended by my neighbor across the street. I indicated that I wanted the back porch roof shingled, trim painted and mortar replaced in the brick where needed. I also had a water valve leak on the intake line in the cellar.

When they arrived, they didn't even get up on the roof to look, they just estimated the square footage by looking. They seemed even less interested in the painting and masonry work. Then they asked to see the leak. To get to the cellar we had to walk through the kitchen.

When they saw the kitchen floor and ceiling, their eyes lit up. They started measuring and saying that the floor really should be re-tiled. Then they banged their hands on the cabinets and said they should be replaced. They seemed to forget all about the roof, painting plumbing and masonry. The floor and ceiling may need to be repaired, but it is not on my high priority list.  It seemed like they had their own agenda that didn't coincide with mine.

I got their estimate by email today and they said if I wanted the flooring done, I'd have to buy and pick up the tiles myself - they only do installation.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

Sounds like those guys just need a little reminder, Deb, as in, hey guys, don't forget about the masonry work that needs doing, along with miscellaneous painting and plumbing.

Dear husband isn't home until suppertime, but I'll get him to review the estimate, but from all that I see, it looks good!

Do consider all options when choosing flooring. There's so many nice alternatives to traditional square ceramic of porcelain tile floors, and some come in even cheaper.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> I had some guys in yesterday that were recommended by my neighbor across the street. I indicated that I wanted the back porch roof shingled, trim painted and mortar replaced in the brick where needed. I also had a water valve leak on the intake line in the cellar.
> 
> When they arrived, they didn't even get up on the roof to look, they just estimated the square footage by looking. They seemed even less interested in the painting and masonry work. Then they asked to see the leak. To get to the cellar we had to walk through the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Be nice to capitalize on their services while the gettin' is good, Deb.

Be one job completely and entirely out of the way, and the improvement will without a doubt inspire you to see more done.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 18, 2020)

Deb, you have a mouth.  TELL Them what you want done and say you only want that NOW.  OK?


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Deb, you have a mouth.  TELL Them what you want done and say you only want that NOW.  OK?


You'd think so, but much like the masonry specialist I had, no matter how much I talk, they just don't listen. I am talking and they are walking away from me seemingly looking for more things to do. I'm like, "Back the steamroller up, man." Men probably don't think women know what they want or don't have priorities.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 18, 2020)

Avoid those scammers and find another contractor. Always demand references from former customers. Is there a local website for local contractors in your neighborhood?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 18, 2020)

Tiling or laying a floor is so simple and easy, they probably prefer it to roofing repairs. (Quick and easy money)
They want you to think ceramic flooring is such a exacting job, it can only be done by a professional, but it's so simple!
But YOU are the person hiring!  YOU take the reins and tell them what you want, NOT what THEY WANT TO DO!
I'd get another estimate or two.  If they don'tlisten to you, tell 'em to take a hike!  Tell 'em WHY!


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

I know I am the boss, but many man don't like to think a woman is in charge. I can't seem to be tactful about exerting authority, though. I either come across as a doormat when I try to be nice, or a shrew when I insist on my way.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> You'd think so, but much like the masonry specialist I had, no matter how much I talk, they just don't listen. I am talking and they are walking away from me seemingly looking for more things to do. I'm like, "Back the steamroller up, man." Men probably don't think women know what they want or don't have priorities.


Now please ignore a Non American's ignorance ... but I grew up watching American movies, and I have always thought New York women could stand up against _any _man .._ any_ day ...c'mon Deb surely you can sort these guys out? .. and if you really can't deal with them, how about looking for female contractors ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 18, 2020)

Deb,

Why do you feel the need to be the boss why can't you just be the customer?

If they are trying to sell you something that you don't want or don't need without justification then let them go and move on to the next.

Some things need to or should be done in a specific sequence but in other cases like your kitchen ceiling, it shouldn't make a difference if it ever gets done.

IMO these guys are high and sound a might strange.  Most contractors would want to broker the tile and get a professional discount as opposed to having the customer supply it.  These guys are like the cook at the local diner saying you bring me the eggs and I'll cook them for you.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

I've never heard of contractors requiring the customer having to purchase and pick up their own tiles.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> I know I am the boss, but many man don't like to think a woman is in charge. I can't seem to be tactful about exerting authority, though. I either come across as a doormat when I try to be nice, or a shrew when I insist on my way.


Give them the boot. They are out of line here, pure and simple.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 18, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Give them the boot. They are out of line here, pure and simple.


Listen to Pecos.  Pecos, You're awesome!


----------



## Judycat (Aug 18, 2020)

Yeah I'd have told them I'm not worried about tiles, cabinets and ceilings. I want my porch roof done and the leak fixed, then would have point blank asked if they can do it. If they gave me an estimate for what I didn't want, it would go in the garbage can.


----------

